# unused port blocking communications



## mdsb117 (Feb 20, 2007)

i have found several entries in my norton log viewer that have me a bit worried,,,,and the entries always appear when one of my messenger buddies logs on and it has me thinking they are trying to gain access to my computer,, i know i may be way off here,,but here are the entries,,any help to ease my mind will be much appreciated,,,Unused port blocking has blocked communications.
Inbound TCP connection. 
Remote address,local service is (70.187.163.65,5900).
Rule "Block Windows File Sharing" blocked communication.
Local address: HOME(netbios-ssn(139)).
Process name is "System".


----------



## mdsb117 (Feb 20, 2007)

why does my norton log have all these ,unused port has blocked communications entries in it,,,there are like one every minute or so in there,,


----------

